# Mmorpgs, Individuum und Gesellschaft



## SedrisRuma (28. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

 

Ich wollte mal einen kritischen Artikel zum Thema "Onlinerollenspiele, Individuum und Gesellschaft" schreiben. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen. Dies ist auf jeden Fall mein düsterer Ausblick auf die zukünftige Welt mit allerhand Selbstbezügen, um dem "Individuum" in der Titel-Überschrift ebenfalls Rechnung zu tragen.

 

Ich spiele seit über 10 Jahren Online-Rollenspiele. Angefangen hatte es bei mir mit Dark Age of Camelot, dann kamen WoW, Everquest 2 und aktuell jetzt Star Wars: The old Republic. Obwohl mein wöchentlicher Konsum nie über 10 Stunden in der Woche lag, würde ich mich dennoch als süchtig bezeichnen. Bei mir ist es wohl nicht so sehr die Gruppendynamik, die mich in ihren Bann zieht, sondern vielmehr die Atmosphäre an einer persistenten, von Legenden beseelten und sich weiter entwickelten Welt teilzuhaben. Das Ausleben von Konkurrenz- und Machtbedürfnissen, ebenso wie der damit einhergehende soziale Status, der sich in einem hohen Rang oder seltenen Ausrüstungsgegenständen wiederspiegelt, ist jedoch für mein Dafürhalten das am weitesten verbreitete Motiv von Spielern, sich an diese Welten zu verlieren. Dies erscheint mir aber auch nur logisch, weil auch die gesellschaftliche Realität, die wir heute erleben, von unglaublichem Leistungs- und Erfolgsdruck geprägt ist. Eltern wollen, dass ihre Kinder erfolgreich lernen, um sich am Arbeitsmarkt später einmal durchsetzen zu können. Die Angst vor dem Scheitern ist groß, wenn auch häufig unartikuliert, denn zum Starksein, gehört in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich Vieles aufgrund von Zeitmangel auf die Oberfläche reduziert, auch stark zu erscheinen bzw. auszusehen. Und so finden sie in der virtuellen Realität eine Kompensation für das gefürchtete oder bereits erlebte Scheitern in der Realität.

 

Ein weiterer Zusammenhang spielt hier rein: Die bürgerliche Mitte unserer Gesellschaft bricht aufgrund zunehmender sozialer Ungleichheit (durch Macht- und Kapitalkonzentration nach oben hin) immer mehr weg. Dadurch entsteht meines Erachtens der größte Druck auf unsere Jugend. Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie es bei mir war. Aber ich sehe es auch bei vielen Anderen. Man wird zum Problemfall, wenn man die Leistung nicht bringt. "Du musst in der Welt da draußen bestehen", ist die primäre Maßgabe im bürgerlich-protestantischen Denken, "oder Du wirst zu einem Verlierer, einem Sozialschmarotzer ohne Perspektive." Diese latente Angst meiner Eltern wurde mir bereits in der ersten Klasse durch ihr Verhalten vermittelt. Bei schlechten Leistungen gab es gleich lange ernste Gespräche und später dann auch Sanktionen. Eigentlich hatte ich gleich von Anfang an Angst vor der Schule. Zu meiner Zeit gab es allerdings noch keine Computerspiele. Ich hatte mich damals in Abenteuer- und Märchenbücher geflüchtet. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass ich verdammt gut in Deutsch wurde. Ich glaube, dass ich bis zum heutigen Tage von dieser Begeisterung zehre, auch wenn später dann der Fernseher und noch etwas später dann die Computerspiele mein Leben erobert haben. Den Fernseher habe ich mittlerweile ganz abgeschafft. Computerspiele betreibe ich noch etwa 5 Stunden die Woche. Warum ich hier schreibe, hat noch einen weiteren Grund: Ich möchte eine Botschaft übermitteln, von der ich glaube, dass sie wahr ist, auch wenn ich nicht über die Mittel verfüge, sie zu beweisen.

 

Während meines Studiums der Geisteswissenschaften, wo die Welt für mich schon lange nicht mehr in Ordnung war, habe ich mich 4 Jahre lang mit der kritischen Theorie und der dialektischen Methode auseinandergesetzt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass diese Art des Wissens bzw. Denkens keinerlei Qualifikation für den Arbeitsmarkt darstellt. Im Gegenteil: Man betrachtet die gesellschaftlich-historische Entwicklung und die damit einhergehende Entwicklung des menschlichen Bewusstseins aus einer kritischen anstatt aus einer funktionalen Perspektive. Die Letztere wird jedoch heute in den Sozialwissenschaften fast ausschließlich gelehrt, denn nur so kann man Geld verdienen. Die kritische Theorie baut auf dem Denken von Marx und Konsorten auf, geht aber viel weiter und bindet nicht mehr nur die Philosophie und die Ökonomie, sondern auch die Psychologie interdisziplinär in ihre Forschung mit ein. Ich hatte mich mittlerweile weit von meinen Eltern distanziert, weil ich mich in Ihren Augen längst als gescheiterte Existenz ansah. War mir aber zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schnuppe, da ich lieber gestorben wäre, als mich Ihrem Druck oder dem Druck der Leistungsgesellschaft noch länger auszusetzen. Mir war es gleichgültig, ob ich nur noch von der Hand in den Mund lebte oder ob ich eine Freundin hatte oder nicht. Die Art und Weise, wie die Partnersuche heutzutage abläuft, ist ja auch eins zu eins an der Eindimensionalität der Leistungsgesellschaft orientiert: Wer gut verdient, Humor hat und gut aussieht, zeigt Durchsetzungvermögen bzw. Gebährfähigkeit an, und bleibt schicht- bzw. milieuspezifisch verankert, und darf sich auf dementsprechenden Nachwuchs freuen. (Entschuldigt meine kalte Ausdrucksweise, aber ich kann dieser von Hedonismus und Leistungswahn zerfressenen Gesellschaft nicht mehr viel abgewinnen.)

 

Alles was mich heute noch interessiert, ist die Wahrheit. Die Wahrheit darüber, was wirklich in dieser Gesellschaft abläuft und wer die Fäden zieht. Eines steht für mich heute bereits fest: Die Regierungen der Industriegesellschaften sind weder souverän, noch vertreten sie die Interessen des Volkes. Der Wissenschaftsbetrieb, der die Legitimation für die Herrschaftsverhältnisse liefert, ist ebenfalls nicht wertneutral oder frei in der Forschung. Dies habe ich selbst Dutzende Male nachverfolgen können: Wer die adäquaten Theorien bringt, wer die richtigen Forschungsergebnisse liefert, wird gratifiziert und gefördert, wer vom Kurs abweicht und Aspekte der Wirklichkeit unter anderen Gesichtspunkten abbildet, der verschwindet ungehört in der Versenkung. Die beherrschende Dimension auf die im wissenschaftlichen Diskurs der Geisteswissenschaften heute ideologisch reduziert wird, ist wie oben bereits angemerkt: Der Funktionalismus. Armut ist nicht länger ein tragisches Schicksal, sie reduziert sich in der Wissenschaft auf eine funktionale Größe in der Betrachtung gesellschaftlicher Realität. Wer Mitgefühl hat, soll zu den Sozialarbeitern gehen und hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen! So ist der Wissenschaftsapparat defacto zu einer emotionslosen sich den ökonomischen Interessen der Mächtigen anbiedernden Maschine geworden. Da können noch so viele gemeinschaftliche Events auf dem Campus veranstaltet, noch so viel für Behinderte getan werden und noch so viel Multikulti betrieben werden, das ist der kalte, harte Stein, der sich hinter dem Scheingefrömmel und dem bunten Anstrich verbirgt. Dieselbe Scheinheiligkeit gilt übrigens in sämtlichen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen, wo es darum geht, den Anschein von Wohltätigkeit und sozialer Anteilnahme zu generieren. Wer genau hinschaut, erkennt die Lüge.

 

Das Problem ist, dass die eigentlichen Zusammenhänge so komplex sind, dass man ganze Bücher damit füllen könnte. Im Endeffekt tun sie das ja auch, nur dass sich keiner wirklich dafür interessiert, weil alle damit beschäftigt sind, mehr Geld zu verdienen, um die eigenen Schäfchen und die der Angehörigen ins Trockene zu bringen. Und obwohl es noch soviel zu sagen gäbe, möchte ich nur noch auf einen zentralen Sachverhalt eingehen, der durch das oben Geschriebene gestützt wird und auf die zentrale Thematik zurückverweist:

Für mich gilt es mittlerweile als erwiesen, dass die gesamte zivilisierte Welt von einer globalen, verborgenen Machtelite gesteuert wird, die ökonomisch so mächtig ist, dass sie jegliches von ihrer pyramidalen Herrschaftsordnung abweichendes Element, sofort im Keim eliminieren können. Allerdings glaubt heutzutage niemand an derartige Verschwörungszusammenhänge, denn was der auf Tatsachen konditionierte Mensch des westlichen Kulturverständnisses nicht sehen und anfassen kann, das existiert natürlich auch nicht. Hinzu kommt der schier unüberschaubare Wust an Desinformation. Der gesteuerte Wissenschaftsapparat hat ihnen die Methoden zur Errichtung dieser Ordnung und deren Legitamition geliefert. Nicht die göttliche Ordnung auf Erden rechtfertigt die Tyrannei des Adels mehr, sondern die eindimensionalen Theorien von Darwin, Huxley, Russell, Popper, Smith und Konsorten legitimieren die Art und Weise unseres Wirtschaftens. Klar diese Theorien sind genial, logisch stringent und voller Beweiskraft. Man darf nur nicht vergessen, dass sie alle eben von jener Elite gefördert wurden, die all diese Beweiskraft auch finanziell zu liefern imstande war. All die Fakten, die nicht in ihre Theorien passten, wurden kurzerhand unter den Tisch fallen gelassen. Das Witzige ist, dass all das, was heute von den Leuten als Verschwörungstheorie gebrandmarkt wird, eigentlich in jedem älteren Soziologie-Grundlagenbuch über soziale Ungleichheit ebenfalls nachgelesen werden kann: Da steht schwarz auf weiß, dass sich dieselbe Schicht von Leuten, die zu Zeiten des Feudalismus unglaublich reich und mächtig waren, sich praktisch unverändert in das moderne Zeitalter der Säkularisierung und des gesellschaftlichen Wettbewerbs hinüberbewegt haben, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass diese Leute niemals Teil des Wettbewerbs waren, weil sie aufgrund ihrer Macht und ihres Reichtums vollständig losgelöst davon waren. Hättet Ihr Spaß an einer Partie Monopoly, wo ein Spieler bereits von Anfang, den größten Teil an Hotels und Straßen besitzt? Dass es uns materiell allen gut geht, liegt doch nicht daran, dass wir in einem solch fairen System leben, sondern weil der technologische Fortschritt derartige Effizienzgewinne verbuchen konnte, dass sie uns durch Komfort und Luxus voll auf Ihre Seite ziehen konnten, so wie einst die Indianer vom weißen Mann an den Alkohol herangeführt wurden, womit gleichsam das Sterben ihrer Spiritualität ebenso wie ihrer Kultur begann. Die Paralellen sind frappierend, wenngleich es heutzutage viel, viel komplexer und diffiziler abläuft.

 

Die technologische Entwicklung, die uns zu Kollaborateuren der Machtelite gemacht hat, erfährt mit der Erfindung des Computers und des Internets ganz neue Qualitäten. Während der Großteil der Menschen heute noch überwiegend vor der Glotze hängt, shoppen geht oder im Internet surft, ist für unsere Jugend ein ganz neuer Käfig vorbereitet worden. Es ist dabei wichtig zu verstehen, dass der kulturindustrielle Apparat (Hollywood, die Spielindustrie, die Propagandapresse) ganz eng mit dem Wissenschaftssystem verbandelt ist. Wusstet Ihr, dass zur Entwicklung von Onlinerollenspielen mittlerweile Tests an Ratten durchgeführt werden, um herauszufinden, inwiefern Belohnungsmechanismen noch hochfrequentierter und ekstatischer erlebt werden können? Es ist doch ganz einfach: Wer nicht nur die Angst, sondern auch das Glück der Menschen kontrolliert, der hat die Gesellschaft voll im Griff. Das alte Prinzip "Zuckerbrot und Peitsche" durch die Wissenschaft ins Vielfache gesteigert. Klar, die stabileren Persönlichkeiten unserer Jugend, kriegen Leistung und Sucht unter einen Hut. Immerhin zerstört uns diese Art von Abhängigkeit nicht körperlich, wenn wir ansonsten normal leben. Ich beobachte es doch seit Jahren an mir selbst und meinen Freunden: Ich bin mittlerweile Mitte 30 und beobachte seit über 10 Jahren, die Auswirkung dieser Droge auf meine Psyche. Und obwohl ich nicht viel spiele, bin ich wie einer, der jeden Abend sein Glas Wein trinkt, ein Süchtiger. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir alle, egal ob wir unser Leben im Griff haben oder nicht, einer Suchtdynamik unterliegen, die uns an dieses System ketten möchte.

 

Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht beweisen, aber meine Perspektive für diese Gesellschaft ist düster. Die Entwicklung dieser Spiele steckt noch ganz in den Kinderschuhen. Extrem viel Grind, langweiliger Zeitstrecker-Content vermiesen einem den Spielspaß, die Möglichkeiten, sich in seinem Charakter auszuleben sind heutzutage noch relativ gering. Das alles wird sich in den nächsten Jahren ändern. Hinzu kommt der Mobile Markt, die Browsergames und Virtual Reality. Das alles hat unheimlich großes Entwicklungspotential. Es werden immer neue Zielgruppen angesprochen. Mittlerweile ist Computerspielen salonfähig geworden. Ich wette mit Euch, wenn ich in 30 Jahren in Rente gehe, werden sich 80% der zivilisierten Welt nach der Arbeit in virtuelle Welten einklinken. Die wirtschaftlich ausgebeutete zweite und dritte Welt wird durch Kriege und Seuchen dahingerafft werden, während sich die ökonomische Machtelite dahin aufmacht, durch lebensverlängernde Technologien zu Göttern dieser Welt zu werden. Hört sich das nach Science Fiction an? Waren dies nicht auch die schriftstellerischen Ideen von fliegenden Maschinen, lange bevor es Flugzeuge gab. Aldous Huxley, der Bruder des Biologen und Nobelpreisträger beschrieb in seinem Roman "Brave New World", wie eine solche Wissenschaftsdiktatur aussehen könnte. Ich glaube, wir befinden uns nicht mehr weit davon entfernt.

 

Ich engagiere mich mittlerweile in einem Untergrund Think Tank, um gemeinsam mit anderen der Wahrheit auf den Grund zu gehen. Wer ebenfalls Interesse daran hat, hinter die Kulissen des vor unseren Augen abgezogenen Schauspiels der Weltpolitik zu schauen, der kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Allen, die Interesse an weiterführender Literatur haben, möchte ich folgende Bücher ans Herz legen:

1. Erich Fromm: Haben und Sein

2. Adorno & Horkheimer: Dialektik der Aufklärung (sehr kompliziert geschrieben, aber erfasst das Bewusstseins-Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft am Wesentlichsten)

3. Theodor W. Adorno: Posivismusstreit (ebenfalls sehr kompliziert geschrieben, aber entlarvt das Werturteilsfreiheitspostulat der Wissenschaften als Illusion)

4. Aldous Huxley: Schöne, neue Welt

5. Herbert Marcuse: Der eindimensionale Mensch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2015)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich dir folgendes Zitat ans Herz legen: "Fuck Bitches Get Money."


----------



## SedrisRuma (28. Februar 2015)

Nee, das langweilt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Darauf zu antworten könnte etwas dauern <3

 


 

Die Angst vor dem Scheitern ist groß, wenn auch häufig unartikuliert, denn zum Starksein, gehört in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich Vieles aufgrund von Zeitmangel auf die Oberfläche reduziert, auch stark zu erscheinen bzw. auszusehen. Und so finden sie in der virtuellen Realität eine Kompensation für das gefürchtete oder bereits erlebte Scheitern in der Realität.


 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es dabei zwingend einen Unterschied macht, ob es sich bei dem Spiel um ein Virtuelles oder Reales handelt. Viele Real-Life Hobbys verfolgen auch nur den Zweck der Kompensation und sind gesellschaftlich weitaus anerkannter.

Wenn virtuelle Spiele, besonders MMO´s das Zuckerbrot und Peitsche Prinzip auf die Spitze treiben, dann auch nur aus finanziellen Interessen heraus. MMO´s sind nun mal Abo´s. Abo´s verkauft man am besten an "Abhängige" (Handyvertrag- Abhängigkeit durch Notwendigkeit mobiler Telefonie) (MMO´s- Abhängigkeit erzeugt durch Spielsucht).

 


 

Weltelite Verschwörungstheorieteil


 

Die ganzen Mechaniken hast du gut erkannt. Ich befürchte allerdings das die "Weltelite" dezentral agiert. Die Menschheit arbeitet sich kollektiv an einem roten Faden entlang und auch die Mächtigsten unter uns sind nur in der lange die Richtung leicht zu beeinflussen. Von den großen "Fädenzieher" Theorien halte ich nichts, denn auch ganz oben herrscht immernoch ein Wettkampf. Und niemand will frühzeitig aussteigen.

 

John Oliver hat n paar schöne Beispiele für die Wirtschaftsdiktatur in Aktion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UsHHOCH4q8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2015)

Während du dir deine Gedanken machst, diskutiert das gesamte Internet, ob ein Kleid gold und weiß oder blau und schwarz ist.

 

#idonotcareatall


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Bloody kannst mir dann eine Zusammenfassung geben die man versteht ohne Geisteswissenschaften studiert zu haben ?

 

@Shikari

 

Ganz klar Blau und Schwarz alles andere ist eine Lüge !!


----------



## SedrisRuma (28. Februar 2015)

@Wynn

Jo, das ist das Problem. Entweder Du umschreibst es mit einfachen Worten und aus zwei Seiten werden vier, oder Du beschreibst es kurz, prägnant aber schwierig, obwohl es jetzt vergleichsweise auch nicht so schwierig ist. Aber nur so kann man einen Haufen Zusammenhänge direkt und einen weiteren Haufen durch die Blume zu rüberreichen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2015)

Hab's gelesen. Habe eine Meinung. Möchte auf einige Sachen eingehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Februar 2015)

Gib alles Schrotti

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxV3_bG1EHA


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2015)

"Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht beweisen, aber meine Perspektive für diese Gesellschaft ist düster."

 

Ich glaube, dass diese Gesellschaft schon weitaus düstere Zeiten überstanden hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2015)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das 1940 aktueller denn je ist. Gerade auf Plattformen wo Menschen niedrigeren IQs ihrem Hass freien Lauf lassen können. Generell feiert der Anti-Semitismus gerade seinen zweiten Frühling.
Darüber sollten wir uns Gedanken machen, nicht über Videospielprobleme in ein paar Jahrzehnten. Gegenwart undso.

Aber glaube das Thema ist zu politisch. *Zam anguck*


----------



## Nexilein (28. Februar 2015)

Nadelstreifen-Sozialismus meets Verschwörungstheorie; außer einer ordentlichen Kollision mit der Realität hilft da wohl nichts anderes weiter  

 

Eines will ich mir dann aber doch rauspicken:

 


Wusstet Ihr, dass zur Entwicklung von Onlinerollenspielen mittlerweile Tests an Ratten durchgeführt werden, um herauszufinden, inwiefern Belohnungsmechanismen noch hochfrequentierter und ekstatischer erlebt werden können? Es ist doch ganz einfach: Wer nicht nur die Angst, sondern auch das Glück der Menschen kontrolliert, der hat die Gesellschaft voll im Griff.


 

 

Derartige Experimente gibt es schon seit langer Zeit, mir fallen da spontan Olds und Milner in den 50ern ein; das nennt sich Forschung und ist zunächst einmal überhaupt nichts verwerfliches.

Selbstverständlich werden Erkenntnisse der Hirnforschung dabei auch zu bösen, kapitalistischen Zwecken, z.B. im Marketing eingesetzt. Gleichzeitig bringen sie aber auch die Gesellschaft im Allgemeinen voran; sei es bei der Therapie von Suchterkrankungen in der Medizin oder durch eine Modernisierung der Pädagogik durch ein besseres Verständnis von Lernprozessen.

 

Wenn man mit dem wirren Blick von Außen ein verzerrtes Schwarz/Weiß-Bild der Gesellschaft seziert, dann muss das natürlich zu apokalyptischen Zukunftsszenarien führen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich die "Opfer" von Konsum und Leistungsdenken in der Regel nach wie vor über immaterielle Werte definieren: Familie, Freunde, eine ausgeglichene Lebensführung. Technologie ist zwar allgegenwärtig, spielt für die existenziellen Lebenfragen meistens aber keine große Rolle. Die Ausnahmen bilden hier wahrscheinlich kranke Menschen die auf technische Fortschritte in der Medizin hoffen, und techno-phobe Geisteswissenschaftler die die Ursachen für den selbstverschuldeten Niedergang ihre Disziplin zwanghaft bei anderen suchen.

 

Die Unterstellung der Wissenschaftsapparat sei "defacto zu einer emotionslosen sich den ökonomischen Interessen der Mächtigen anbiedernden Maschine geworden" spricht da Bände, wird aber schon alleine durch die inflationär puplizierten Gender-Studien Lügen gestraft...


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich würde auch gerne mal einbisschen Hirnschmalz los werden. Auf alles möchte und kann ich nicht eingehen, habe aber mir ein paar Stellen aus deinem Text rausgesucht, zu denen ich etwas schreiben möchte.

 


 

[...]Eltern wollen, dass ihre Kinder erfolgreich lernen, um sich am Arbeitsmarkt später einmal durchsetzen zu können. Die Angst vor dem Scheitern ist groß, wenn auch häufig unartikuliert, denn zum Starksein, gehört in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich Vieles aufgrund von Zeitmangel auf die Oberfläche reduziert, auch stark zu erscheinen bzw. auszusehen. Und so finden sie in der virtuellen Realität eine Kompensation für das gefürchtete oder bereits erlebte Scheitern in der Realität.[...]


 

Dein Text beginnt bereits hier mit einer krassen Verallgemeinerung. Nicht jedes Kind kommt aus einer Familie, bei denen die Eltern noch die Erziehungs- und Denkweise wie vor 50 Jahren haben. Meine Eltern waren zwar auch erpicht darauf, dass meine Schwester und ich durch die Schule kommen und wissen, was wir mal machen wollen. Dass ich zum Film wollte, fanden sie klasse. Dass meine Verdienstaussichten damit in Deutschland/der Realtität damit sehr gering ausfallen, war ihnen egal - solange ICH glücklich damit bin. "In der Gesellschaft scheitern" ist so ... meh. Wann scheitert man denn für DICH? Wenn man kein abgeschlossenenes Studium hat? Wenn man lieber Rad statt Benz fährt? Wenn man nicht das erreicht hat, was die Eltern von einem erwartet haben? Ich denke, dass deine Einstellung zum "erfolgreich sein" und "glücklich leben" schon in der Kinderstube irgendwie getrübt wurde. Meinen Eltern war und ist es wichtig, dass meine Schwester und ich das machen, was uns glücklich macht. Bei mir war es das Studium abbrechen, mich auszuprobieren und die Erfahrungen machen, die ich brauchte um zu wissen WIE ich arbeiten/leben möchte. Ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass eine 40h/Woche für mich vollkommen ausreichend ist und mir meine Freizeit viel mehr Wert ist, als höhere Ziffern auf meinem Konto. Klar, das hat damals einiges viel einfach gemacht. Aber ich bin jetzt einfach glücklicher. Und es ist nicht das, worauf es ankommt? Wer sich nichts von der "Propagande-Presse" - wie du sie so <schön> nanntest - einreden lässt und für sich selbst sein eigenes Glück/sein eigenes "nicht-gescheitert-sein" definiert hat, brauch das doch alles nicht.

Wenn deiner Meinung nach "stark sein" zur Gesellschaft dazu gehört - wieso sind denn dann bei Psychotherapeuten die Wartezeiten solang? Brechen jetzt etwa "schon" die Ganzen starken, auf die es eigentlich ankommen sollte und die ein Vorbild sein sollten? Ja und Nein. Viele machen sich selbst nur Stress und gehen dann irgendwann dran kaputt. Aber wenn jeder nur so viel machen würde, wer er BRAUCH. Dann wären eigentlich alle besser dran. Aber dann kommen wieder die Leute, denen gesagt wurde "mehr ist besser" und "Erfolg ist alles" .. Leider ist dieses Video total beschissen gesprochen, aber sehr interessant. Wurde uns damals im Politik-Unterricht vorgestellt. Kannst du dir ja gerne mal anhören.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Mehrheit der Computerspieler irgendwas kompensieren wollen. Aber das ist nur meine Einschätzung.

 

 


 

Dadurch entsteht meines Erachtens der größte Druck auf unsere Jugend. Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie es bei mir war. Aber ich sehe es auch bei vielen Anderen. Man wird zum Problemfall, wenn man die Leistung nicht bringt. "Du musst in der Welt da draußen bestehen", ist die primäre Maßgabe im bürgerlich-protestantischen Denken, "oder Du wirst zu einem Verlierer, einem Sozialschmarotzer ohne Perspektive." [...] Eigentlich hatte ich gleich von Anfang an Angst vor der Schule. Zu meiner Zeit gab es allerdings noch keine Computerspiele. Ich hatte mich damals in Abenteuer- und Märchenbücher geflüchtet. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass ich verdammt gut in Deutsch wurde. [...]


 

Wer ist denn "unsere Jugend"? Es gibt nicht nur "DIE Jugend" ... man hat sowohl irgendwelche Asi-Kids, die sich nicht ausdrücken können/wollen, als auch die, die es einfach nicht anders gelernt haben. Dann hat man noch die Überflieger, denen es alles total leicht fällt und die sich dann in ihrer Freizeit mit anderen Sachen als der Schule/Ausbildung beschäftigen können oder halt die, die zwar den Ehrgeiz haben unter den Top100 zu sein, aber dafür auch 100x so viel machen müssen wie jemand, dem es halt leichter fällt. Natürlich gibt es dann auch noch die "berühmten Unterforderten". Die werden dann zu Problemfällen, weil sie sich langweilen, mehr Aufmerksamkeit wollen und ausbrechen wollen. Druck hat immer nur der, der sich selbst den Druck macht. Mir ist in der Schule alles echt leicht gefallen. Ich will jetzt hier keinen Schwanzvergleich oder so starten .. aber nur um einen Vergleich zu bringen; ich habe ohne dafür zu lernen und ohne zu spicken einen Durchschnitt von 1,6 im Abitur. Was habe ich damit angefangen? Nichts. Ich hatte keine Lust irgendwas "wertvolles" damit zu studieren oder so .. ich habe mich auf meinen Design/Film-Kram festgefahren - jedoch dadrin nicht mein Glück gefunden. Meine Schwester - um weiter am Beispiel fortzufahren - hat SICH DEN ARSCH abgearbeitet für ihr Abtiur. Sie hat dann auch einen Durchschnitt von 1,1 geschafft und studiert Psychologie. Will ihren Doktor machen und später mit Kindern zusammen arbeiten. Sie arbeitet neben dem Studium jetzt schon in einer Einrichtung für (geistig)behinderte und schwererziehbare Kindern/Jugendlichen. Und sie liebt es. Sie hat sich selbst so einen Leistungsdruck gemacht - hatte aber keine "Angst" vor der Schule oder so. Sie hatte auch IMMER LUST auf die Schule.. bei mir war es keine Seltenheit, wenn ich mal über 100 Fehlstunden hatte. Bei meiner Schwester war es eine Sonderheit, wenn sie mal mehr als 5 Fehlstunden hatte. So unterschiedlich kann die Einstellung zweier Menschen aus der gleichen Familie sein. Ich hatte überigens auch keine Angst vor der Schule - sondern einfach nur keine Lust, da ich das System nicht so cool fand und finde.. aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Also  --- klar, jeder hat irgendwelche Ängste und kompensiert diese IRGENDWIE. Aber ich denke, du kannst und solltest nicht die Angst vor der Schule/des Scheiterns als DIE Sorge überhaupt bei der Jugend ansetzen. Bei einigen mag es so sein, ja - vielleicht auch bei meiner Schwester. Wobei ich denke dass andere Verluste, immer viel schlimmer sind und der eigene Schwerpunkt im Leben sich sowieso über die Jahre selbst herraus kristallisiert.

 

 


 

[...]Die kritische Theorie baut auf dem Denken von Marx und Konsorten auf, geht aber viel weiter und bindet nicht mehr nur die Philosophie und die Ökonomie, sondern auch die Psychologie interdisziplinär in ihre Forschung mit ein. Ich hatte mich mittlerweile weit von meinen Eltern distanziert, weil ich mich in Ihren Augen längst als gescheiterte Existenz ansah. War mir aber zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schnuppe, da ich lieber gestorben wäre, als mich Ihrem Druck oder dem Druck der Leistungsgesellschaft noch länger auszusetzen. Mir war es gleichgültig, ob ich nur noch von der Hand in den Mund lebte oder ob ich eine Freundin hatte oder nicht. Die Art und Weise, wie die Partnersuche heutzutage abläuft, ist ja auch eins zu eins an der Eindimensionalität der Leistungsgesellschaft orientiert: Wer gut verdient, Humor hat und gut aussieht, zeigt Durchsetzungvermögen bzw. Gebährfähigkeit an, und bleibt schicht- bzw. milieuspezifisch verankert, und darf sich auf dementsprechenden Nachwuchs freuen. (Entschuldigt meine kalte Ausdrucksweise, aber ich kann dieser von Hedonismus und Leistungswahn zerfressenen Gesellschaft nicht mehr viel abgewinnen.)


 

Psychologie und Wirtschafts(forschung) gehen schon immer Hand in Hand.

Hast du deine Eltern mal gefragt, wie sie über dich denken? Du siehst dich selbst in ihren Augen gescheitert an. Was haben deine Eltern dir denn bitte eingetrichtert, dass du so ein Denken an den Tag legst? Du bist ihr Sohn/ihre Tocher! Ich denke, dass es schon sehr, sehr seltsame Menschen sein müssen, wenn sie ihr eigenes Kind als "gescheiterte Existenz" ansehen, nur weil er/sie nicht einen wunderbartollangesehenen Beruf ausübt. Wärst du jetzt heroinabhängig oder ein Kinderschänder... OOOOOOOKAY. Aber nur weil du einen etwas anderen Weg gehen willst, als den, den sich deine Eltern vorgestellt haben...? ich weiss ja nicht.

Die Partnersuche läuft sicherlich nicht in allen Fällen so ab, wie du es beschrieben hast. Keine Ahnung, ob du schonmal einen Partner hattest oder aktuell vielleicht auch hast - aber nach welchem Schema hast du sie oder ihn ausgesucht? Hast du eins? Ich nicht. Entweder gefällt mir jemand oder nicht. Natürlich verbringt man seine Zeit lieber mit jemanden mit Humor - bringt aber nichts, wenn man nicht den gleichen Humor hat. "Gut verdient" ist auch Quatsch. Was da Einkommen in Partnerschaften angeht, sind diese am "optimalsten" in denen beide Partner etwa gleich viel verdienen. Gebährfähigkeit - wo wir wieder bei deiner "vor 40 Jahren Einstellung" wären. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich eigene Kinder bekommen könnte, geht gen Null. Trotzdem habe und hatte ich keine Probleme einen Partner zu finden, dem es ernst mit mir ist. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Wichtigste bei der "Partnersuche", dass man gleiche Vorstellungen von einer Beziehung hat. Verdient und Aussehen sind da erstmal nebensächlich. Zumindest, wenn man nicht total oberflächig ist. Dinge wie eine Unfruchtbarkeit etc spielen sicherlich für viele Leute auch eine große Rolle in der Beziehung - aber eben nicht für alle. Wenn man mit diesem "Problem" auf jemanden treffen würde, der auf Teufel komm raus sein Erbgut weitertragen will, dann kann das natürlich zum Problem ohne Anführungszeichen werden.

Ich bin der Meinung du denkst viel zu Allgemein und hast dich lange nicht mehr mit verschiedenen Menschen unterhalten, sondern immer nur die gleichen Verhaltensmuster studiert/beobachtet/angesprochen. Es ist nicht alles nur schwarz weiß.

 

 


 

[...]Ich bin mittlerweile Mitte 30 und beobachte seit über 10 Jahren, die Auswirkung dieser Droge auf meine Psyche. Und obwohl ich nicht viel spiele, bin ich wie einer, der jeden Abend sein Glas Wein trinkt, ein Süchtiger. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir alle, egal ob wir unser Leben im Griff haben oder nicht, einer Suchtdynamik unterliegen, die uns an dieses System ketten möchte
 

Achso, das habe ich auch noch rausgesucht gehabt :> upsi.

Du solltest das Wort "Sucht" nicht in dieser Art missbrauchen. Nicht jeder Mensch hat eine Sucht - im klassischem Sinne. Nicht jeder der Abends ein Glas Wein trinkt ist süchtig, jene die das Trinken mit etwas in Verbindung bringen, um es für sich zu rechtfertigen, laufen schon eher die Gefahr in die Schiene "Sucht" abzufallen. Vielleicht(!) hat jeder Mensch eine Suchttendenz zu etwas. Aber nicht jeder unterliegt einer Suchtdynmaik.

Langsam habe ich genug Schmalz verloren. Bin schon ganz Matsche. Over and out.

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2015)

Oh Gott Patie wieso : /


----------



## Mayestic (1. März 2015)

@Sedris Ruma

 

Ich finde das Thema für mich persönlich überflüssig.

Ich bin der Meinung das dies die einfach Regel ist die jede Generation durchlebt.

Egal zu welcher Zeit geschrieben, dieser Text würde immer seine Befürworter finden. 

Es ist ein ewiges auf und ab und absolut natürlich und alles wiederholt sich. 

Dann geht unsere Generation mit unserer Gesellschaft eben grade den Bach runter. 

*schulterzuck*

 

Vielleicht solltest du mal ins ZEGG fahren. http://www.zegg.de/de/


----------



## shadow24 (4. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht beweisen, aber meine Perspektive für diese Gesellschaft ist düster. 

 

kennst du vielleicht dieses zitat zur jugend?:

Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.

 

Sokrates,ca. 469 v.Chr.

 

das beweist, du bist nicht der erste der den zerfall einer Gesellschaft befürchtet...


----------



## Xarran (10. März 2015)

Zukunftsaussichten sind solange düster bis jemand das Licht anknipst. 

 

Ohne im Detail auf deine Thesen einzugehen,sei eines festgehalten: Moderne, junge Arbeitnehmer haben im Durchschitt ein völlig anderes Verhältnis zu Arbeit und Arbeitszeit als du es in den düsteren Aussichten darstellst. Erfolg ist wichtig, steht für viele Jungarbeitnehmer aber hinter soziokulturellen Werte zurück. Wichtiger als Geld sind Familie, Freunde und Freizeit. Und das ist grundsätzlich eine gute Entwicklung.

Deine Düsternis sehe ich nur, wenn ich gesellschaftliche Phänomene verallgemeinere (was für mich auch ein Problem klassischer psychologischer Denkansätze ist) und das Individuum eben weitgehend ignoriere oder dessen Wünsche unterordne.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2015)

Zitiere mal Dürrenmatt: Eine Geschichte ist erst zu ende wenn sie ihre schlimmst mögliche wendung genommen hat.


----------

